# BAKU | Crescent Bay | 210m | 52 fl | 170m | 35 fl | 166m | 36 fl | T/O



## Blue Flame

So it isn't u/c? hno:


----------



## Galandar

Blue Flame said:


> So it isn't u/c? hno:


They are just finishing the foundation fit. I think they can start the piling works very soon


----------



## Blue Flame

We can only hope.


----------



## Ni3lS

So this is under preparation. :sleepy:


----------



## korea2002

Cheer up Cresent Hotel! Cheer up Korea,Heerim!

today,Heerim has a good news for Contract.Heerim contracted Busan Lotte Town Development 3,4 stage(107 floor Super Tower & Mart Plot)!!!


----------



## Galandar

Crescent Hotel interior:


----------



## eddeux

^^ I'm guessing by the lack of news throughout the summer that this project is on hold?


----------



## Galandar

They have actually finished with the digging works and there is a preparation for piling works by Codest, the company which won the tender for 4 coastal towers. Another tender for the Crescent Kempinski hotel itself has not been announced yet


----------



## Galandar

Construction Update 04.06.2010


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

The latest version of Crescent project after some changes have been done:










By user *Galandar*


----------



## Galandar

Very good news from the Crescent!!! Strabag has started the construction works with around 100 employees. Currently they are delivering the construction materials and are making piling works. Let's keep fingers crossed :cheers:


----------



## Galandar

Piling works to start soon










_Photo by Dobin_


----------



## Galandar

*CRESCENT PLACE*

*July 18, 2011*










Crescent Place - Coastal part of the Crescent project
Baku, Azerbaijan

Thornton Tomasetti completed schematic design for a 32-story residential tower and podium on the coast of the Caspian Sea. We are providing structural engineering services to Heerim Architects & Planners for the project, which consists of an approximately 157-m tower with 168 residential units and a four- to eight-story podium structure with retail space, an ice rink, cinema and below-grade parking. Located in a severe seismic zone, the tower features a dual structural system that provides lateral resistance and stability with a centralized reinforced-concrete core and externally located perimeter moment frames which independently resist 25% of seismic force. The foundation system is pile-raft cast directly on grade and 1.5-m diameter piles, which, due to poor soil conditions, descend 55 meters. Because no comprehensive building code exists for the region, the biggest project challenge was adapting a building code and selecting the seismic ground motion. Construction is scheduled for completion in 2013.

http://www.thorntontomasetti.com/news/spotlight/181-crescent_place


----------



## Manitopiaaa

^^
Where's the crescent?


----------



## Galandar

Manitopiaaa said:


> ^^
> Where's the crescent?


This render is only the coastal part of the project called the Crescent place


----------



## Manitopiaaa

^^ 
Oh, okay. Thanks!


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

View to the construction site. Photo by user Mansurov :



















Some information about project:

CRESCENT DEVELOPMENT PROJECT
Crescent city/Crescent place/Crescent hotel

41 floor high-rise bussiness centre
32 Floor high-rise residence
36 floor,iconic,half moon shape crescent hotel-Off-shore

Total contract value:1.2 Billion Euro


----------



## RobertWalpole

Gorgeous.


----------



## JohnFlint1985

What is going to be inside?


----------



## Galandar

JohnFlint1985 said:


> What is going to be inside?


A creascent shape hotel tower, business and residential towers and retail podium


----------



## hater

photo by emsybax


----------



## Jex7844

Stunning project! kay:


----------



## hater

by user emsybax


----------



## hater

the construction is going day and night =)


----------



## inno4321

I like crescent


----------



## hater

photo by emsybax


----------



## hater

photo by a996


----------



## comet the cat

hater said:


> photo by a996


Looks like the Tokyo Sky Tree in the background!
:lol:


----------



## hater

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


comet the cat said:


> Looks like the Tokyo Sky Tree in the background!
> :lol:


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Construction update - 15.03.2012:

As we see, piling works are going 































































































































Source: Temeltash Insaat Facebook Page


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Final rendering of project:


----------



## hater

thanks alot for the pics Azer
Do you know when the works in the sea will start ?


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

hater said:


> thanks alot for the pics Azer
> Do you know when the works in the sea will start ?


You are welcome 
I have no information, but as I know, for now the priority is the towers on the coast.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Recently, they started sheet piling works in the sea:


----------



## Blue Flame

What!?! So the Crescent itself will be built on it's own island in the sea? 
Then this won't be under constructions for at least another 2 years. How disappointing. hno:


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Blue Flame said:


> What!?! So the Crescent itself will be built on it's own island in the sea?
> Then this won't be under constructions for at least another 2 years. How disappointing. hno:


Expected completion time was 2015. But as I know the contract with Strabag was terminated and for now they are looking for a new general contractor. This will affect the construction period. I hope they will find new one soon.

The depth of water is not too much in that area (approximately 4-5 meters). If they will build an island, it won't take too long I think. Also, there is a possibility that they will just remove the water from the area after ending the piling works and start construction.


----------



## [email protected]

Azer_Akhundov said:


> Also, there is a possibility that they will just remove the water from the area after ending the piling works and start construction.


I guess that is what will most likely happen and I remember a couple of projects where it was already done like that .


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

_Source:_ navigator.az


----------



## hater

BENYA said:


> *10.06.2012*
> 
> Издалека виден небольшой прогресс в строительстве на воде
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Photo by me*


.......


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

19.06.2012

View from Martyrs' Lane:


----------



## hater

photos by emsybax


----------



## korea2002

thanks!! finally started!!


----------



## BaKuCiTy

now its U/C, we can change the status?


----------



## hater

after the foundation is layed


----------



## hater

photo by a996


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

So, they started to fill the area


----------



## hater

lol we posted at the same time =P


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

hater said:


> lol we posted at the same time =P


:lol: I edited my post


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Photos by user a996 :

07.08.2012










13.08.2012


----------



## comet the cat

^^^^
Wow, there drying that site out fast


----------



## hater

17.08.2012










by user a996


----------



## hater

22.08.2012










photo by a996


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

_Source:_ Temeltaş İnşaat Sanayi ve Ticaret A.Ş facebook page


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

http://www.azerbaijanphoto.com


----------



## comet the cat

Waters slowly going, how much longer until it's all drained?


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

25 September, 2012

*Podium piles are completed at CDP*

We have finally completed the podium piles on Crescent Development Project. A total of 691 piles were casted with 1200 mm diameter and 26m depth:



















_Source:_ Lotos Co Ltd facebook page


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

26 September, 2012

*Tower piles on CDP re-started*

After a break we have restarted construction of Tower Piles in City Area of CDP. A total of 118 piles with 1500mm diameter and 52-61.5m depth will be constructed.



















_Source:_ Lotos Co LTd facebook page


----------



## Jex7844

Gonna be a fascinating work to follow, cheers ...


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Galandar said:


> Construction update:


..


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

09.10.2012





































_Source:_ Temeltaş İnşaat facebook page


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

November 2012



















_Source:_ Temeltaş İnşaat facebook page


----------



## CrazyDave

Azer_Akhundov said:


> The latest version of Crescent project after some changes have been done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By user *Galandar*


I'll have to visit this when done, what a cool development.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Crescent Hotel interior proposals:




























http://p2ledcube.com/


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Another rendering for Crescent Place and City:










http://p2ledcube.com/


----------



## Andre_Filipe

One of my fav projects atm


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

One of the latest renderings:










_Source:_ Heerim Architects & Planners Baku Branch facebook page


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Photos by Emil Gafarov and user a996. Originally posted by Galandar :


----------



## 3tmk

If they build this half as good as the renders look, it will be an absolute stunner :yes:
Particularly the reflective effect of the sun on the golden crescent cladding.

Baku certainly can challenge Dubai as Asia's most creative architectural city


----------



## Galandar

3tmk said:


> Baku certainly can challenge Dubai as Asia's most creative architectural city


1st Baku is a historical city which makes it far different than Dubai
2nd Baku is something beyond from being just an Asian city. It is asian as much as european


----------



## Сталин

Wow, really nice structures!


----------



## 3tmk

Galandar said:


> 1st Baku is a historical city which makes it far different than Dubai


Well you can't argue that these skyscrapers have more "historical" value than Dubai's  I was referring on a modern architectural standpoint, between this Crescent, the "Death Star", and the already built Flames, Baku certainly strives for world-class architecture to present itself beyond its neighboring Iran, Iraq and Turkmenistan.

This building in particular has a lot of potential, because I can already imagine it as iconic a landmark as any: a golden crescent glistening on the forefront of a cosmopolitan city.

Sydney has its Opera, Baku will have this awesome Crescent.


----------



## Galandar

3tmk said:


> ...its neighboring Iran, Iraq and Turkmenistan..


I would be surprised if you missed this point :gossip: Keep being predictable :wave:


----------



## Galandar

*Eversendai bags RM87m Baku project*

Eversendai Corp Bhd has secured a project in Baku, Azerbaijan, worth RM 87.3 million (USD 28,5 million) through its subsidiary Eversendai Engineering LLC, Dubai.

The project involves the supply, fabrication and erection of structural steel-work for an office tower development named the Crescent City.

The Malaysian Reserve had earlier reported Eversendai plans to expand its operations to the Commonwealth of Independent States (CIS) countries in anticipation of the region’s expected growth, singling out Azerbaijan as an entry point.

The project is expected to be completed by August 2014 and will contribute to the earnings of Eversendai for financial years 2013 to 2014, the company said in a statement issued yesterday.

“The structural steel works contract that we have secured for the Crescent City is first phase of the Crescent Development Project in the capital city of Baku,” said executive chairman and group managing director of the company AK Nathan in the statement.

Among the risk factors affecting the Crescent City project include execution risks such as availability of skilled manpower and materials, changes in prices of materials, and changes in political, economic and regulatory conditions.

The work on the project, which was awarded by the developer Gilan Holding LLC, to the company will start this month.

The Crescent City project includes an office tower which has 41 storeys. The work includes connection design, preparation of detailed fabrication drawings, raw material supply, fabrication, blasting, primer, application of cement fireproofing, installation of the structural steel works, supply and installation of composite metal decking required for the Crescent City Project.

_March 5, 2013 
The Malaysian Reserve_


----------



## Jahangir_15

We wait


----------



## Jahangir_15

When will construction ?


----------



## Galandar

Jahangir_15 said:


> When will construction ?


Relying on Malaysian article, we expect it to kick off this month


----------



## Jahangir_15

Galandar said:


> Relying on Malaysian article, we expect it to kick off this month


yeap


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Photo by user emsybax:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Baku has some nice buildings, but what's with those terraces in the background? hno:


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

ThatOneGuy said:


> Baku has some nice buildings, but what's with those terraces in the background? hno:


Those are Port Baku Residences: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=875706&page=5 

I wouldn't say they are looking bad


----------



## disposal

Crescent Place Tower core has become higher than in previous photos :cheers:


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Crescent City will rise soon:



















_ILK Construction_


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Crescent City and Place are rising:










_ILK Construction_


----------



## disposal

It seems, Crescent Hotel spot is ready for steel erection too. 
By the way, Crescent Hotel area is so beautiful. Its shape reminds a water Lily leaf


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

_ILK Construction_


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

_Photo by rocketfall_
_Distributed by user Derbendy_


----------



## trant

Azer_Akhundov said:


> _Photo by rocketfall_
> _Distributed by user Derbendy_


"В Баку завезли одну из крупнейших буровых установок фирмы Bauer BG50.

Как передает Day.Az со ссылкой на Milli.Az, Lent.az сообщает, что буровая установка завезена в Баку с целью использовать ее в забивании свай 200-миллиметровом диаметром, в той части "Crescent Development Project", которая носит название "Hotel".

Стоимость данной установки оценивается в несколько миллионов долларов".
На вышеуказанной фотографии она уже виднеется


----------



## Galandar

^^ Ее много месяцев назад завезли и все эти сваи уже давно пробурены.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

_Photos by user emsybax_


----------



## disposal

If contactors adequately cope with the construction, the Crescent will be one of the recognizable building in the World :cheers:


----------



## Maximalist

The Crescent-shaped building will, but I don't think you can say that about the structures that surround it. They're really a couple of notches below when it comes to design quality.


----------



## BaKuCiTy




----------



## Azer_Akhundov

02.07.2014










_Photo by user Vusal_


----------



## disposal

Maximalist said:


> The Crescent-shaped building will, but I don't think you can say that about the structures that surround it. They're really a couple of notches below when it comes to design quality.


 Maybe you're right about the quality of implementation. But let's wait the completion. To be honest, I'm afraid too. On the first renderings, there was another proposal of the Crescent Place Tower with the upward twist. I wish the previous one (see below) to be realized, than current: it would be more elegant.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

_Photo by Abdullah Ç._

https://foursquare.com/v/crescent-development-project/52ae931411d26d7b15a59ff5/photos


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

_Photos by user emsybax_


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Crescent Place:



















_Photo by Zahid M-ov_
_Distributed by user Derbendy_
http://vk.com/modernaz


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Crescent Hotel is rising:




























_Photos by user Salman._


----------



## Highcliff

good progress...:cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Crescent Place:





































_Photos by user emsybax_


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Crescent City:





































_Photos by user emsybax_


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Crescent Hotel:














































_Photos by user emsybax_


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

_Photos by user emsybax_


----------



## Bustyboy

Boring.


----------



## Seoul_Korea

Update by *Galandar*


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Crescent Place:










_ILK Construction Contracting Industry & Trade LTD.Co_


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Crescent City core is rising:










Современный Баку и его Ближайшее Будущее
_By Юрий Усов, distributed by user Derbendy_


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Crescent Hotel model:










_Photo by Turab M._
https://ru.foursquare.com/v/crescent-development-project/52ae931411d26d7b15a59ff5/photos


----------



## Galandar

Construction update - 28.09.2014:





































Современный Баку и его Ближайшее Будущее
by Kamal Kengerli (John-The Show) & Eliko[/QUOTE]
Shared by user Derbendy


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

35 storey tower height 170 m.
52 storey tower height 210 m.

http://ilk.tasarimciweb.com/project/crescent-development-project.html


----------



## disposal

One more 50+ tower in Baku! It's enough elegant in render! I think title of this thread should be changed kay:


----------



## Seoul_Korea

I already told to mods to change the title 

Beautiful towers, new tallest for Baku~


----------



## Highcliff

I am happy to see all these developments in baku...:cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

_Photo by Turab M._

https://foursquare.com/v/crescent-development-project/52ae931411d26d7b15a59ff5/photos


----------



## Galandar

Crescent City tower:










Photo by Elvin Huseynov


----------



## Galandar

A little bit more and the Crescent place tower will overpass the taller office tower of Port Baku:










Photo by Vugar Dzhafarov


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Baku, love the big tarmac parade ground in front of the Government building by JuDa27, on Flickr


----------



## disposal

On island, Crescent Hotel has started to grow up! :applause: :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Maximalist

There's always something interesting coming out of Baku. I don't think the world has really discovered this great city yet, but it will come.


----------



## archilover

is it really being built?wow!


----------



## Galandar

Photos by forumer savalan


----------



## mammadov




----------



## Ideas404

Удивительно, как город развивается!


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

10.02.2015:


----------



## Blue Flame

Well, the side towers seem to be doing well, but what progress is there on the main, crecent-shaped tower? That is the real showstopper of the development.


----------



## Galandar

Blue Flame said:


> Well, the side towers seem to be doing well, but what progress is there on the main, crecent-shaped tower? That is the real showstopper of the development.


It is also rising 

Two months ago:










A month ago:










Now:


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

12.02.2015:














































_Photos by user Jeyhun20_


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

17.02.2015:


----------



## Highcliff

:master::master::cheers::cheers2::cheers:


----------



## disposal

Galandar said:


> Photo by Elshan Aliyev


Wonderful view!!! This photo seems to have been taken from Port Baku South Tower. It's really pleasant to see how new skyscraper claster is being formed in Baku. When remnant towers of the project being completed (Crescent City Tower and The Crescent Hotel), this district might be enough fashionable :cheers:


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Final rendering:










http://www.aecom.com/Where+We+Are/Europe/Countries/Azerbaijan/_projectsList/The+Crescent+in+Baku


----------



## scaral




----------



## Blue Flame

Galandar said:


> It is also rising
> 
> Two months ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A month ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now:


Good to see! :banana: I remember us having a conversation about it's status three or four years ago, back when the land it was to be built on didn't even exist. It's so pleasing to see it finally rising after all this time! :cheers:


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

03.03.2015



















Crescent Hotel:


----------



## scaral




----------



## Gordion

Beautiful...


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

_Photo by Enis Y._

https://foursquare.com/v/crescent-development-project/52ae931411d26d7b15a59ff5/photos


----------



## scaral




----------



## Azer_Akhundov

03.04.2015


----------



## scaral




----------



## Galandar




----------



## Galandar

Photo by user Azer_Akhundov


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

14.04.2015:









































































_Photos by Shakh Shakhriar_

http://vk.com/modernaz


----------



## scaral




----------



## Blue Flame

^^
That building has excellent quality cladding. Then again, Baku projects usually seem to. I look forward to seeing the cladding for the crescent tower.


----------



## Galandar

Blue Flame said:


> ^^
> That building has excellent quality cladding. Then again, Baku projects usually seem to. I look forward to seeing the cladding for the crescent tower.


You really think so? :weird: I am a bit dissapointed as I was really hoping for a rhomb form of cladding


----------



## Blue Flame

Galandar said:


> You really think so? :weird: I am a bit dissapointed as I was really hoping for a rhomb form of cladding


Hmm, well it's not rhombic, but for what it is, it appears pretty good quality. I think it looks good. :dunno:


----------



## scaral




----------



## Galandar

Photo shared by user Derbendy


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

15.05.2015


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

_Photos by Turab M._

https://foursquare.com/v/crescent-development-project/52ae931411d26d7b15a59ff5/photos


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

_ILK Construction_


----------



## scaral




----------



## OBSERVER.BAKU

I heard ILK CONSTRUCTION stopped working in Crescent Development project due to financial crisis. Is it true?


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Nice cladding!


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

30.05.2015


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Project's name is changed to "Crescent Bay".


----------



## pin24h

wow, ít very nice


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

_Photos by user BaKuCiTy_


----------



## Galandar

Photo by Samir Safarli


----------



## scaral




----------



## Azer_Akhundov

_Photos by user Imax33_


----------



## Surrealplaces

Thanks for the updates!


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

_Photos by user ovaron_


----------



## hellospank25

How is the construction going? Is it still scheduled to be finished by 2016?


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

September 2015:



















Lyokin Photography


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Crescent Hotel:










_Photo by Onur G._

https://foursquare.com/v/crescent-development-project/52ae931411d26d7b15a59ff5/photos


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

17.10.2015























































_Photos by user Imax33_


----------



## ODeskin048




----------



## Galandar

Photos by Selçuk Dinlemek


----------



## Galandar

Photo by Azimli Elmar


----------



## Zaz965

finally, taking shape :cheers::cheers:


----------



## °_BRABANT_°

Baku become Azerbaijanian Hong Kong


----------



## disposal

^^ 
It becomes more plausible after seeing this



Jeyhun20 said:


>


----------



## Galandar

Photo by Azimli Elmar


----------



## Zaz965

^^
what gorgeous those white houses with red roof...I like them :cheers:


----------



## °_BRABANT_°

Zaz965 said:


> ^^
> what gorgeous those white houses with red roof...I like them :cheers:


 so close near each other
the skyscrapers makes the picture complet because are so close near those houses
i think it´s formidabel to live in this houses when you wake up in the morning near al these skyscrapers
those skyscrapers at right side have Italian style
around water is an extra great point


----------



## hater

°_BRABANT_° said:


> so close near each other
> the skyscrapers makes the picture complet because are so close near those houses
> i think it´s formidabel to live in this houses when you wake up in the morning near al these skyscrapers
> those skyscrapers at right side have Italian style
> around water is an extra great point



they are not actually that close , its a just a perspective.


----------



## disposal

The Crescent Bay 



disposal said:


> ilkconstruction.com


----------



## Antartic

Incredible! Great proyect.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Construction works started again:



























































































Photos by Али-Махаммед Новрузов
https://vk.com/modernaz


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Photo by Sanan Valiev


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Installation of first steel part (60 tons):










_Photo by Oğuzhan Yılmaz_


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Installation of last steel part. After that two cores will be connected to each other by steel bridge:










_Photo by Oğuzhan Sebnem Yılmaz_


----------



## stofzuiger

Any updates?


----------



## Tupac96

Update from a month ago



mammadov said:


>


----------



## TheNewYork_er

Was this tower on hold?


----------



## stofzuiger

Looks the same as at the end of 2017...
Could it be that they messed up? Maybe they realised the 2 towers aren't even and because of that they can't properly connect the 2 towers in the sky? So many questions. 

There has to be someone in here who knows what's going on...


https://www.instagram.com/p/BwuVFEvlkl4/

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bwt6rOJl49S/


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

October 2019:










https://vk.com/modernaz


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

03.10.2019










Foto: Farid Bayramov
https://vk.com/modernaz


----------



## Norsko

Is it just my internet or is something wrong with the Azerbaijan-section of SSC? The last weeks when trying to get updates from there I'm just getting thrown into the wayback machine site :bash:


----------



## EmoriAz96

Norsko said:


> Is it just my internet or is something wrong with the Azerbaijan-section of SSC? The last weeks when trying to get updates from there I'm just getting thrown into the wayback machine site :bash:


I am getting that too! It's so annoying!... For me, I just have to click on the Euro part and then scroll down to Azerbaijan


----------



## Norsko

EmoriAz96 said:


> I am getting that too! It's so annoying!... For me, I just have to click on the Euro part and then scroll down to Azerbaijan


That worked!!! Thanks a lot!!! :banana:


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Final renderings:





































https://www.urbnlimited.com/


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

10.10.2019:




























_Photos by Ali-Makhammed Novruzov_
https://vk.com/modernaz


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Baku will get a new landmark soon:










_Photo by Toral Aghayev_
https://www.facebook.com/groups/bakupix/


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Another part of steel structure is prepared and installed:









































































_Photos by Sanan Valiev_
https://vk.com/modernaz


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

_Photo by Sanan Valiev_
https://vk.com/modernaz


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Photo by Ali-Makhammed Novruzov





Современный Баку и его Ближайшее Будущее | VK


Здесь публикуются все новости, видео, фотографии проектов, которые уже есть, и которым еще только предстоит появится в нашем прекрасном городе.




vk.com


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Hotel building:


----------



## disposal




----------



## disposal

Source


----------



## A Chicagoan

*January 26:*








Orange sunset by Elnur Osmanov on 500px.com (originally posted by redcode)








DISCUSS: Best Asian Skylines


Seoul, South Korea A view from Namhansanseong in Korea by HongSeok CHO on 500px




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*April 18:*

Smerch missile by Sadig Aliverdibayli, on Flickr

*July 2:*








Above the City by Rasim Qara on 500px.com


----------



## Zaz965

@A Chicagoan, I like building with holes or coin shape


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

The third lifting is completed:















Современный Баку и его Ближайшее Будущее | VK


Здесь публикуются все новости, видео, фотографии проектов, которые уже есть, и которым еще только предстоит появится в нашем прекрасном городе.




vk.com


----------



## disposal

Source


----------



## A Chicagoan

*July 30:*








Baku by Farid Salimov on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

Sep 5









Baku Boulevard by Ilgar Fazili on 500px


----------



## disposal

*Sanan Valiev, posted at Современный Баку и его Ближайшее Будущее*


----------



## Zaz965

so gorgeous, it should be bigger


----------



## MrBensusan

Port Baku Tower 2 and Crescent Bay, February 2022


----------



## MrBensusan

Last stage


----------



## Zaz965

awesome


----------



## MrBensusan




----------



## Zaz965

so gorgeous, it should be taller


----------



## MrBensusan




----------



## MrBensusan

BAKU | Crescent Bay | 210m | 52 fl | 170m | 35 fl | 166m | 36 fl

Port Baku Tower 2 | 37 fl | 167 m


----------



## zwamborn

There is no tower with 52 floors.
The highest one has 42 floors.
Whats the real height?


----------



## MrBensusan




----------



## MrBensusan




----------



## MrBensusan




----------



## Hudson11

MrBensusan said:


> View attachment 2906448


Hi, in the future please name a source and provide a link if possible for these photos or they will be deleted, even if its you. Thanks.


----------



## MrBensusan

Hudson11 said:


> Hi, in the future please name a source and provide a link if possible for these photos or they will be deleted, even if its you. Thanks.


Source our Skyscrapercity Azerbaijan group on VK


----------



## MrBensusan

Crescent Bay | 210m | 52 fl | 170m | 35 fl | 166m | 36 fl |

Source: Skyscrapercity Azerbaijan group on VK


----------



## MrBensusan

03/25/22
Source: Skyscrapercity Azerbaijan group on VK


----------



## MrBensusan

04.05.2022
Source: Skyscrapercity Azerbaijan group on VK


----------



## MrBensusan

Crescent Bay 166m | 36 fl |

Source: Skyscrapercity Azerbaijan group on VK


----------



## MrBensusan

*Crescent Bay | 210m | 52 fl | 170m | 35 fl | 166m | 36 fl |*

Source: Skyscrapercity Azerbaijan group on VK


----------



## MrBensusan

*Crescent Bay | 210m | 52 fl | 170m | 35 fl | 166m | 36 fl |*

Source: Skyscrapercity Azerbaijan group on VK


----------



## MrBensusan

*Crescent Bay | 210m | 52 fl | 170m | 35 fl | 166m | 36 fl |*

Source: Skyscrapercity Azerbaijan group on VK


----------



## MrBensusan

*Crescent Bay | 210m | 52 fl | 170m | 35 fl | 166m | 36 fl |*

Source: Skyscrapercity Azerbaijan group on VK


----------



## kenamour

it look like Hongqi Innovation Building *in changchun  








*
source：中国一汽与长春市携手共建——长春国际汽车城：风景这边独好


----------



## kenamour

MrBensusan said:


> Crescent Bay 166m | 36 fl |
> 
> Source: Skyscrapercity Azerbaijan group on VK
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3059604


l like this pic！


----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 28:*








Air show on Baku sky by Kerim Abbasov on 500px.com


----------



## MrBensusan

Crescent Bay | 166m | 36 fl | Final Exterior
Source: Skyscrapercity Azerbaijan group on VK


----------



## MrBensusan

*Crescent Bay | 210m | 52 fl | 170m | 35 fl | 166m | 36 fl |*

Source: Skyscrapercity Azerbaijan group on VK


----------



## MrBensusan

*Crescent Bay | 210m | 52 fl | 170m | 35 fl | 166m | 36 fl |*

Source: Skyscrapercity Azerbaijan group on VK


----------



## MrBensusan




----------



## MrBensusan

*Crescent Bay | 210m | 52 fl | 170m | 35 fl | 166m | 36 fl |*

Source: Skyscrapercity Azerbaijan group on VK


----------



## MrBensusan

*Crescent Bay | 210m | 52 fl | 170m | 35 fl | 166m | 36 fl |*

Source: Skyscrapercity Azerbaijan group on VK


----------



## MrBensusan

*Crescent Bay | 210m | 52 fl | 170m | 35 fl | 166m | 36 fl |*

Source: Skyscrapercity Azerbaijan group on VK


----------

